# Proportionalventil über Joystick ansteuern



## McMeta (4 Juli 2008)

Hallo, 
Ich möchte ein hydraulisches Proportionalventil über einen Joystick ansteuern. Ventil kann mit + / - 10V in zwei Stellungen gefahren werden. 
Eingangswiderstand >10kOhm 

Der Joystik hat ein 10KOhm Poti. 
Das ganze soll an 24V DC betrieben werden. 
Könnt ihr mir etwas helfen? 
Vielen Dank


----------



## jabba (4 Juli 2008)

24V auf ein Netzteil DC/DC 24V nach +-10V

+10V und -10V auf den Poti

Schleifer auf das Propventil

0V vom Netzteil auf Gnd vom Propventil


----------



## McMeta (4 Juli 2008)

Gute Idee, hab leider nur DC/DC-Wandler 24V / +-12V gefunden
oder hast du gerade einen Hersteller im Kopf?


----------



## Junior (4 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
nimm doch das +- 12V Netzteil und gib dem Poti links und rechts einen 2K Wiederstand.
Dann hast Du doch +- 10V am Schleifer.

MfG Günter.


----------

